# Refugium or Not??



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the 29 gallon biocube hqi and in the back it has a built in Refugium. But My Tank has been running for a couple of months and i was thinking of setting up the Refugium. Idk if thats a good idea considering my tank has been running for a few months so any ideas if its really worth setting up???


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't use a refugium, but I tell you that many of the experienced long term members of the forum are believers in the benefits. If you already have a refugium built into the system, you may as well use it.


----------



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well if i did decide to set up the Refugium im afraid my tank might get really cloudy since i have to put in a deap sand bed in the refugium. But do you what the long term positive affects of the Refugium are?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmm*

if you are keeping a bit of macro algae and a small amount of live rock it will help reduce nitrate,phosphate and be a breeding ground for copapods and the like..free food and clean up..


----------



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

well that sounds good to me..ill prob put one in but im just afraid of my tank getting really cloudy because idk if you have ever seen the hqi biocube in the back? i feel like when i put the sand in it will go all over the filter n what not


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmmm*

no i have not seen the particular cube you mention but i asume i have seen something similiar.you could go with a coarser crushed coral subsrate if thats what you want to use.just turn off your pump put in the substrate in ..let settle for a little bit and turn back on..make sure your pre filter will take out the particle size and that your flow rate isnt lacking..


----------

